# ACTRR new project



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I ran into a kit a friend had and have a place and need for it. It is a Minitanks Chemical Plant. Pretty old as the box retail was $3.98.
Here is the progress so far. I have stuccoed all the structures and will be adding the shown details as well as some buildings from a Model Power Railroad Maintenance yard and North Island Refinery to complete the scene.




















Mike


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

the kit looks great, you were lucky to find a kit for so cheap, and with what you're adding it will all go together to make a great scene. Remember, the object of all this is to have fun, if it works, go for it!!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> the kit looks great, you were lucky to find a kit for so cheap, and with what you're adding it will all go together to make a great scene. Remember, the object of all this is to have fun, if it works, go for it!!


Thanks 
Here is the latest progress on the T. Leary Chemical Factory. It is almost ready for the layout !!




























Mike


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike, it really looks great and your layout will be greatly enhanced by it. You've done a great job sir.

Brian


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

T.Leary Chemical factory??? They wouldn't make "acidic" chemicals there would they? Nice job on the structure.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> T.Leary Chemical factory??? They wouldn't make "acidic" chemicals there would they? Nice job on the structure.


Thanks 

It was not yet illegal in my era !!!!

As AJ Foyt was once asked by a commentator “it was reported that you had put 2 gallons of fuel in your fire extinguisher , is that true" to which he answered " That would just be simply CRAZY , it would be more like a gallon and a half". 
:laugh:
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> Mike, it really looks great and your layout will be greatly enhanced by it. You've done a great job sir.
> 
> Brian


Thanks so much Brian !!! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

I somehow missed this project thread first time through ... nice looking kit with excellent build craftsmanship! Looks great!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> I somehow missed this project thread first time through ... nice looking kit with excellent build craftsmanship! Looks great!
> 
> TJ


Thanks so much TJ. I am trying to get it mounted right now but slow going.
Mike


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Fifer said:


> Pretty old as the box retail was $3.98.


 Kinda like the Old Postage Stamp Train I have from Aurora, $1.50 original price for a flat car with metal wheels :laugh: Or the Concor Loco for $17.00.
Wish I could find a Glacier Gravel for $3.98 

Nice model Nice work !


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Conductorjoe said:


> Wish I could find a Glacier Gravel for $3.98
> 
> QUOTE]
> Thanks Joe and don't we all !!!!


----------

